

FBI Director: Hacking Will Replace Terrorism As The Nation's Top Worry - dazbradbury
http://www.businessinsider.com/robert-mueller-fbi-hacking-terrorism-2012-3

======
nextparadigms
Does that mean we can get rid of TSA and the Patriot Act?

